

Mary live-codes a JavaScript game from scratch - StylifyYourBlog
http://vimeo.com/105955605

======
danso
The final code from the OP:
[https://github.com/maryrosecook/gamelivecode](https://github.com/maryrosecook/gamelivecode)

Having a little (but long forgotten) experience in game/graphics coding, it
was really a delight to see the OP distill the concepts of the game loop,
browser interaction, and graphics rendering...not only into something
playable, but while talking in front of a crowd, and taking the time to show
even via console.log the impact of each step. It was also just a great demo of
why programming in the browser is so neat...Even without libraries, it doesn't
take much code to have graphical elements in front of you, responding to user
input.

